
10 years of Ruby security disclosures analyzed - hcm
https://dependabot.com/blog/the-latest-dependency-version-is-probably-the-most-secure
======
greysteil
Hey, Grey from Dependabot here. Happy to answer any questions people have
about the data or the analysis we've done.

